# Spire Edinburgh



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi bit of a strange question but when you get sent an appointment from Spire does the envelope say that is if from them or is it a plain envelope with nothing on it? I've just booked my first appointment and they are sending me out an appointment but I don't really want anyone else to see what it is if that makes any sense!

T x


----------

